# Proper Gym in dubai



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

Hellow lovely folks,

I should be moving out to Dubai around June time, Im a hardcore gymer and love working out. Where in Dubai can I find a proper mans gym, and by this I mean solid weights, none of this airy fairy stuff - a gym where its all about sweat and hardcore, not teapotting around.

Thanks folks
love to you all
Budgy


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

budgy said:


> Hellow lovely folks,
> 
> I should be moving out to Dubai around June time, Im a hardcore gymer and love working out. Where in Dubai can I find a proper mans gym, and by this I mean solid weights, none of this airy fairy stuff - a gym where its all about sweat and hardcore, not teapotting around.
> 
> ...


Its a high end gym with a lot of fluff and (airy fairy stuff), but the Aviation Club next to the Irish Village at least has olympic weights and barbells, dumbells over 30 kilos and a squat rack. Not sure of the price though.


----------



## MasJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Fitness First has 40kg+ dumbbells, squat racks, and all the other stuff too. Price is usually around AED 360/month with about AED 1200 (approx.) as joining fees. You might want to join in the UK and see if you can use it internationally over here. Would probably work out cheaper.

Equipment-wise, it's good. Plus they have a lot of locations so there might be one near you.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't bother with a Fitness First international membership - I tried to transfer mine when I got here to no avail.

My hubby is "hardcore" too i.e. spends all his gym time in the free weights sections, takes all sorts of supplements and is obsessed with how much protein he can consume - and the FF gyms have everything he needs. I can put you in touch with him if you like - PM me for an email ID. 

KP


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

motojet said:


> Its a high end gym with a lot of fluff and (airy fairy stuff), but the Aviation Club next to the Irish Village at least has olympic weights and barbells, dumbells over 30 kilos and a squat rack. Not sure of the price though.


Aviation Club huh - is that how its rolling in the Irish villiage huh, do we know prices here?


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

katiepotato said:


> Don't bother with a Fitness First international membership - I tried to transfer mine when I got here to no avail.
> 
> My hubby is "hardcore" too i.e. spends all his gym time in the free weights sections, takes all sorts of supplements and is obsessed with how much protein he can consume - and the FF gyms have everything he needs. I can put you in touch with him if you like - PM me for an email ID.
> 
> KP


Katiepotato : me and your fella have something in common, were both hardcore gents. Im all about the protein aswell. Will PM you


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey,
I'm NOT a big fan of fitness first, it's next to impossible to cancel your membership if you change your mind. I just find that annoying.
I've seen some big-built guys walk out of the gym after my yoga class. The place is called Uconcept in Village mall on jumeira road. I've no idea what kind of training goes on in there, however i do know that it's a very personalized gym like you sign up with a trainer and stuff. But i've heard good things about the place (never been to it myself tho)

Hope this helps 
Cheers!


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

Asma - thanks for that, those beefies youve seen coming out after your yogart class might be doing salsa or something. But I like the sound of Uconcept in the villiage mail, sounds new age and not airy fairy. - much appreciate chuck.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Boys do yoga too. I think this is the determination thread that Asma is Ms Asma.


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

lol. glad you're convinced.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not. You could be a boy, could be a girl. 

Are you from the uae though? My emirati friend is still mad at me


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes i am. 
No emirati guy would be caught dead doing yoga. Which PROVES that i am a girl. I rest my case.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well great to have another emirati on board! 

Boys do not do yoga here? At home in the states, quite a number of guys are normally in the classes.


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope they don't. Not that i know of.
I'm telling you it's ignorance they think yoga is all about chanting and meditation. Hahaha


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Boy, do they need to go to a class!


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

only time I would do yogart is if I knew there was some cuties in the class - other than that, it aint going to put muscles on my arms.


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon. Maybe the next generation? lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

budgy said:


> only time I would do yogart is if I knew there was some cuties in the class - other than that, it aint going to put muscles on my arms.


Well, bendy and flexibility would come in handy... Or maybe it wont in your world.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

budgy said:


> only time I would do yogart is if I knew there was some cuties in the class - other than that, it aint going to put muscles on my arms.


And of course there are cuties in the classes! They are full of women!


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

to be honest if I wanted Yogart I would just go to the supermarket.
plus I hear theres cuties on the tills these days


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

ok now i'm just confused. R u referring to YOGA or YOGURT?


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

in a sense im talking about eating yogart whilst doing yoga... - aint that what the cuties are doing these days?


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol yep that's exactly what we're doing


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

On the tills, cuties? Hum.


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

aint it quite hard eating yogart and doing yoga, I mean - whats that all about?
next thing you know girls at the checkout desks at supermarkets are going to be doing handstands whilst serving you..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We have some very interesting folks joining us for a chat this evening.


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

Jynxgirl - you done any handstands lately? and whats your thoughts on them generally?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not really a handstand type of girl. I am more the jeans and tshirt with a pair of boots, getting off my motorcycle.. waltzing over, taking my helmet off and my long blonde hair falling down. It gets the boys everytime


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

hm. See thing is, I got a thing for chicks who eat yogart whilst doing handstands... dont know what it is, but they have something mystical about them...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am prob not the girl for you then. Darn.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

People that hit the weights and bulk up are well hard and in no way have self esteem issues.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> People that hit the weights and bulk up are well hard and in no way have self esteem issues.


:eyebrows:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> People that hit the weights and bulk up are well hard and in no way have self esteem issues.


Ha ha! 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Like this you mean....

(I like the squirrel)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am sorry for the lifters out there, but come on can you take him seriously??? What a dick...................or not as the picture shows


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

That's just what my husband looks like..... ;-)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

katiepotato said:


> That's just what my husband looks like..... ;-)


Poor Katiepotato, then again there's always Ann Summers.

Methinks you may be teasing


----------

